# DIY: Painting Interior Trim Pieces



## aforsberg (Nov 11, 2009)

I was sick of my boring old scratched to hell trim pieces, So I decided to paint them, and took a few pictures along the way.
Most trim pieces just pop up/out of their sockets..
*Things you'll need (All available at autozone):* 
-Sandpaper (180 Grit, and 400 Grit). Buy enough, you've got lots of sanding ahead








-Adhesion Promoter (5 bucks)
-Plastic Primer (Also 5 bucks)
-Spray Paint in your choice of color, Don't skimp out with cheap brands. 
If your panels were like mine they are nasty, fading everywhere, scratched to all heck.
Sand, 180 Grit until you get all the factory VW "Soft touch paint" Sh!t off! Sanding is going to take up 70 percent of this project.
Here is my work area, Notice my overspray protection is lackin:








*Note before you even think of painting. You have to get ALL the old goo off before you can proceed, It takes A LOT of sanding at 180 Grit







* 
After you sand sand sand.. and then sand some more with some 400 gritt. Wash all of your trim pieces with hot soap and water. Baby skin smooth is the goal here. 
If its a cold day remember a hair dryer can help you get the plastics above freezing before painting.
-Spray on a few coats of Adhesion Promoter. (It drys really quick).
-A light coat of Plastic Primer (Very light, you should still be able to see the old color of paint through it).
-Paint! 
Here is after I painted the drivers door trim. 
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by aforsberg at 8:52 AM 5-1-2010_


----------



## Steadyhand (Jul 5, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks. I'll try mine as well. Any more pics, please? 

R-


----------

